# The dumb questions Thread



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Occasionally i have some basic questions mostly in regards of market differences. It's not really worth it to create a new thread every time and i couldn't categorize it into a sub forum. So i figured to make a thread where quick questions can be answered. Mods, you might move or sticky it.

So my first question is: Does the NA model have a lockable gas filler cap?
Because mine doesn't and it bothers me with all the vandalism i'm experiencing...


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

IPhantom said:


> Occasionally i have some basic questions mostly in regards of market differences. It's not really worth it to create a new thread every time and i couldn't categorize it into a sub forum. So i figured to make a thread where quick questions can be answered. Mods, you might move or sticky it.
> 
> So my first question is: Does the NA model have a lockable gas filler cap?
> Because mine doesn't and it bothers me with all the vandalism i'm experiencing...


It doesn't come with one, no. But I'm sure you can purchase one that fits.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Do any cars come with lockable caps? My 14 Hyundai and my sons 16 mazda didn't.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

snowwy66 said:


> Do any cars come with lockable caps? My 14 Hyundai and my sons 16 mazda didn't.


Maybe optionally, but chances are slim....however, some cars DO have locking gas tank doors, if the doors are locked, it locks the little gas door too so no one can open it....pretty nifty feature.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Yeah i may be spoiled by German cars i previously owned. They locked the flap with the central locking, no need for a key then for the actual cap. However i thought there might me an OEM solution from more pricier models... An extra key would suck though.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

IPhantom said:


> Yeah i may be spoiled by German cars i previously owned. They locked the flap with the central locking, no need for a key then for the actual cap. However i thought there might me an OEM solution from more pricier models... An extra key would suck though.


Yeah, I've had several cars that do it that way (just a lever to pull to open the flap). Easy to pry open with a screwdriver.

We've got a car straight out of the 70's with a lockable gas cap on it from the time people actually frequently went around siphoning gas out of other cars.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

This thread http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/9-general-discussion/8186-have-any-stupid-questions.html started several years ago remains active for ‘dumb’ (I prefer ‘random’) questions like this.


----------



## IPhantom (Aug 22, 2017)

Oh he11... beat me to it.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

anthonysmith93 said:


> Maybe optionally, but chances are slim....however, some cars DO have locking gas tank doors, if the doors are locked, it locks the little gas door too so no one can open it....pretty nifty feature.


The Holden Cruze flap locks when the car is locked. I also have a 2003 Hyundai Getz that has a lever next to the driver's seat to unlock the flap. I think it must be compulsory in Australia as I haven't seen one that doesn't lock in at least 30 years.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

IPhantom said:


> Oh he11... beat me to it.



How about we change the title to something like: Questions about Model Differences


----------

